# 6 1/2 Month GSD Hybrid Ears Not Standing??



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello All. I have a 6 1/2 month old male german shepherd hybrid named Pistol. I'm worried about his ears not being erect as he gets older, I didn't buy a floppy eared dog, I love him no matter what I just really want his ears to stand. I believe the bases are strong, his left one more then his right onw, I'm thinking maybe it got alil damages cause our ferret has bit the base where all the fur is a couple times, and when he rough plays with our female boxer I believe she sometimes gets his ears, or use to. Ive read of giving him vitamin c will help but how? Put it in food or? And I was thinking o of taping or gluing but I have no idea how to. Any help will be great appreciated thank you. Forgot to add that they have been up for more, not for a long time but theyv been up multiple times probably for no more then a minute each time


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

What is he mixed with?

His ears do look a little heavy, but they may still stand. My male Shepherds ears took until 7-8 months to stand solid.

Have the ears stood before? Have you done any taping?


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

What is a GSD hybrid?


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

I have also rubbed his head and neck a lot until reading i should stop. Not his ears but top of the head


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Technically, hybrid is used for Wolf crosses. I think he means " mix" not that it makes that much if a difference. Looks like a Rottie/ GSD to me. Super super cute dog!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

I was told by the breeder he was mixed with wolf, I'm guessing it could be wrong but I'm believing it. They've stood before but didn't stay standing for that long. No I haven't done any taping, I was considering it but have no idea how to. What would you say is the cut off of the ears standing?


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

No I mean hybrid, he's not part rottie, the neighbor thought he was part rottie before lol but he's not


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like my brothers in-law dog who is mixed with a collie and the ears never stood up, they are too thin.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pistol said:


> I was told by the breeder he was mixed with wolf, I'm guessing it could be wrong but I'm believing it. They've stood before but didn't stay standing for that long. No I haven't done any taping, I was considering it but have no idea how to. What would you say is the cut off of the ears standing?


Don't believe it.
There is zero point zero wolf in that dog.

Those look as if they have a chance, but you will need to tape or glue. 

You can go on youtube and I am sure you will find videos on how to do this. Also, I think the Leerburg website has some instructions.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there any chance of them standing? Giving him vitamin c? Or taping or gluing?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This might help you. Ignore the calcium thing. You don't need to give your dog calcium.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136756-taping-german-shepherd-ears.html


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

That's fine, I can care less if you believe it or not, no offense.

Ok ill try to get right on that. What if the right ear base isnt/doesn't look very strong like his left ear?
Ok thanks for telling me


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Give him lots of chew toys, to strengthen his muscles. The general saying is that " if they stood once they will stand again" but based on his pics I am not sure. 

I think he is a gorgeous dog, but his coloring and body do not say Hybrid to me. Of course I can be wrong. It's happens more frequently than I care to admit. Either way, he is great looking!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pistol said:


> That's fine, I can care less if you believe it or not, no offense.
> 
> Ok ill try to get right on that. What if the right ear base isnt/doesn't look very strong like his left ear?
> Ok thanks for telling me


Well, you are very welcome. 
There are members here who do own wolf hybrids, and they do not look like that at all. No offense if you believe it or not.

And no wolf is a good thing. Let me see if I can find the wolf dog links for ya.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

He has lots of bones, he chewed on one for about 2 1/2 hours straight last night after me asking him to make his ears permanetly stand up. Thank you for the compliment lol. I don't exaclt know if he is for shure, I'm shure breeders lie about some things. But his mom was all black and his dad(supposably wolf, don't really know I'm gonna contact them) was I believe all tan.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, here ya go: 

Wolf Park - America's Other Controversial Canine, the Wolf Hybrid


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, you are very welcome.
> There are members here who do own wolf hybrids, and they do not look like that at all. No offense if you believe it or not.
> 
> And no wolf is a good thing. Let me see if I can find the wolf dog links for ya.


I know what they look like, and I do agree, but I can't say if he is or isn't for shure which is why I'm gonna try to find out. Well I wanted part wolf, which is why I want an ATSD sometime in my lifetime. I know no wolf could be a good thing, if he isn't then I hope he's not part of some dog I don't like


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Ill take a look at the link. But anyway, I should try to get to taping his ears right away?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pistol said:


> if he isn't then I hope he's not part of some dog I don't like


 LOL-- thanks for the chuckle. Good luck with your boy's ears. I would not put off taping, now is the time to do it if you stand a chance of getting ears.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's cute. I'm seeing GSD/Rottie or GSD/lab in there. No wolf at all. Sorry. Wouldnt be hybrid either but wolf dog is he were one. 

I agree with give plenty to chew on to strengthen those muscles. Might help. If they're going to stand they will in their time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK here is another good one:
Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> LOL-- thanks for the chuckle. Good luck with your boy's ears. I would not put off taping, now is the time to do it if you stand a chance of getting ears.


No problem lol. Thanks ill get right on it


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> He's cute. I'm seeing GSD/Rottie or GSD/lab in there. No wolf at all. Sorry. Wouldnt be hybrid either but wolf dog is he were one.
> 
> I agree with give plenty to chew on to strengthen those muscles. Might help. If they're going to stand they will in their time.


Its ok, ill contact the breeder and try to trick him into telling me what he's part lol. Then ill let everyone know.

I do, he has like a thousand bones. I'm hoping they didn't get damaged by the ferrets or rough playing with the other dog


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> OK here is another good one:
> Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


Thanks for the help ill get right on it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You are welcome. 
Post pics of him with taped ears.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok will do


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> You are welcome.
> Post pics of him with taped ears.


Do I HAVE to use white surgical tape or can I use clear surgical tape? I don't have any white but I do have clear


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Clear will most likely not stick well. White is best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's a very good looking mix. He looks almost exactly like a gsd x rottie foster puppy of mine. 

I wouldn't bother to tape his ears, if they are meant to stand then they will stand. If it bothers you that much you can send him here to me.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Give him lots of chew toys, to strengthen his muscles.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is what I did. I still give him lots to chew on. He loves bully sticks.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, I gave it my best shot here are some photos. I had someone help, who didn't help all that much really. It may not be the best job, but is it good enough? Should I take it off and redo it tomorrow and hope for better results? It looks alil messed up also cause he swung his head really hard and it undid part of the tape that's going to both ears.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pistol said:


> Its ok, ill contact the breeder and try to trick him into telling me what he's part lol. Then ill let everyone know.
> 
> I do, he has like a thousand bones. I'm hoping they didn't get damaged by the ferrets or rough playing with the other dog


 
if you look at the dog in my avatar pic, one of the tips of her ears flops down. The edge where it creases over is missing a pretty good sized chunk out after one of her siblings got a good hold on her. Adds character i think! No matter what, I'm sure you love your dog whether his ears stand or not.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> He's a very good looking mix. He looks almost exactly like a gsd x rottie foster puppy of mine.
> 
> I wouldn't bother to tape his ears, if they are meant to stand then they will stand. If it bothers you that much you can send him here to me.


Yeah I understand, I just think it'll look weird if his ears don't stand up, I didn't really want a flopper eared dog, ill keep him no matter what, that's just that. And thank you, I'm gonna find out what he's mixed with, I thought one thing but it couuuld be wrong so I'm not shure. Lol no thanks he's a great dog, just no standing ears lol


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

trcy said:


> This is what I did. I still give him lots to chew on. He loves bully sticks.


Bully sticks?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pistol said:


> Bully sticks?


 
dried out bull penis.... much nicer just saying bully sticks. though the looks you get from people when you tell them what it really is can be pretty hysterical. 

be careful though as some dogs get the runs from larger ones.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> dried out bull penis.... much nicer just saying bully sticks. though the looks you get from people when you tell them what it really is can be pretty hysterical.
> 
> be careful though as some dogs get the runs from larger ones.


Ah sounds yummy. Ha at the runs from larger ones lmao. Your dog is very unique, nice looking dog btw. Id be fine if only one of his ears stood up, I think it'd look cool, but I don't want both of mine to be floppy


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

No input on whether I did it right or not?? Anyone?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pistol said:


> Ah sounds yummy. Ha at the runs from larger ones lmao. Your dog is very unique, nice looking dog btw. Id be fine if only one of his ears stood up, I think it'd look cool, but I don't want both of mine to be floppy


 
haha thanks. Yeah. I'm glad Shasta doesnt get the runs.... I hear ya on not wanting a floppy earred dog. If i wanted floppy earred dogs, i'd have gotten a lab or a hound. ....eh I take that back. Dont like hounds overmuch and labs get on my nerves. Stick with my brainiac breeds. 

Hope the taping helps but its good to know he'll be loved no matter what.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pistol said:


> No input on whether I did it right or not?? Anyone?


 
I've never had to tape ears so can't be of any help there. Just make sure the tape isn't so tight its cutting off blood supply through the ear but still staying on.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> haha thanks. Yeah. I'm glad Shasta doesnt get the runs.... I hear ya on not wanting a floppy earred dog. If i wanted floppy earred dogs, i'd have gotten a lab or a hound. ....eh I take that back. Dont like hounds overmuch and labs get on my nerves. Stick with my brainiac breeds.
> 
> Hope the taping helps but its good to know he'll be loved no matter what.


Haha exacty, I love the way german shepherds look. Hounds maybe bark to much, like 24/7 it seems. Haha exactly the brainiac breeds.
Have you ever seen a flappy eared german shepherd? Do they look weird?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't forget to update us! I am curious if it works, I didn't have to tape my guys ears, but always curious to hear success stories.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pistol said:


> Haha exacty, I love the way german shepherds look. Hounds maybe bark to much, like 24/7 it seems. Haha exactly the brainiac breeds.
> Have you ever seen a flappy eared german shepherd? Do they look weird?


 
I currently live with two hounds mixes. I knew their mom and dad. Rescued the entire litter after their neglectful owner decided she was bored of the cute puppies. Not a fan of hounds. They're sweet and all but not for me. 

Yes, I've seen several soft earred shepherds. To me they just look constantly relaxed with their ears hanging back or off to the side. There's a couple members on this board who have soft earred dogs but I honestly can't remember who. The soft earred dogs only look strange because everyone is used to erect earred shepherds.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Don't forget to update us! I am curious if it works, I didn't have to tape my guys ears, but always curious to hear success stories.


Will do. I have a good feeling it'll work so let's hope so. Let's also hope I'm not making his ears worse cause I guess you can do that??


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> I currently live with two hounds mixes. I knew their mom and dad. Rescued the entire litter after their neglectful owner decided she was bored of the cute puppies. Not a fan of hounds. They're sweet and all but not for me.
> 
> Yes, I've seen several soft earred shepherds. To me they just look constantly relaxed with their ears hanging back or off to the side. There's a couple members on this board who have soft earred dogs but I honestly can't remember who. The soft earred dogs only look strange because everyone is used to erect earred shepherds.


Well you sure are nice. I think it'd be cool to have a hound if I was like **** hunting or something but other then that idt id really want one. I've heard there sweet though.

Ah that makes sense, that's probably why it doesn't look right to me, cause I'm so used to seeing all the erect earred shepherds. Thanks for the input on it. Well I hope I'm not gonna be another one of the soft earred owning members, but if so that's fine I suppose. I just pictured me playing with him with erect ears while taking a hike into the deep forest, like how you see the couple and german shepherd in Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes. Lol


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> I've never had to tape ears so can't be of any help there. Just make sure the tape isn't so tight its cutting off blood supply through the ear but still staying on.


How do I know if its cutting off circulation??


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

6 months is getting a little late. Usually by the time they're done teething, around 6-7 months, the cartilage has formed. Some believe you can do it up until 9 months.

Dog doesn't really look like any GSD/wolf hybrid I've seen, but that's neither here nor there. Very cute boy regardless 

If one ear was bit at the based, that MAY be enough damage that it doesn't stand. However both ears appear to flop at the tip, not the base, so I doubt that would have much effect.

I would contact your vet to make sure you are taping properly. I've never personally had to tape, but you don't want it tight AT ALL. Basically wrapped loosely around the ear, just enough to hold them onto whatever you're using to make them stand. I've also heard of people cutting plastic or cardboard in the shape of the ear, and then gluing it on with skin glue.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> 6 months is getting a little late. Usually by the time they're done teething, around 6-7 months, the cartilage has formed. Some believe you can do it up until 9 months.
> 
> Dog doesn't really look like any GSD/wolf hybrid I've seen, but that's neither here nor there. Very cute boy regardless
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I'm starting alittle late but its better late than sorry. Thank you.
I'm hoping there isn't damage, cause idk if the ferret bites the ear or just all the fur at the base of the ear.
Ill try to do that soon. How do you know if its to tight? If he can't take hit off himself is it to tight? Cause so far he hasn't been able to get it off. Yeah I was gonna try that but don't have skin glue. Do you or anyone else here know where to get skin glue?? Not online but stores. Walmart, etc?


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello again. I took the taping off maybe about an hour ago this morning, I was afraid it mightve been to tight, it does look like it was working though, his left ear stands alil bit taller now. Gonna put it back on today hopefully alittle looser


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

We had a pup that we temporarily fostered; She had a floppy ear as a result of an attack she received from a larger dog, anyway after a few weeks the ear started to stand up on its own again. The damaged ear is still not fully erect but judging by the progress so far I would say it should be back to normal after several months.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

mosul210 said:


> We had a pup that we temporarily fostered; She had a floppy ear as a result of an attack she received from a larger dog, anyway after a few weeks the ear started to stand up on its own again. The damaged ear is still not fully erect but judging by the progress so far I would say it should be back to normal after several months.


How old is the pup? I see potential ear standing in my 6 1/2 pup I just don't know whether I should tape his ears again or just see what happens without taping it


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

what ever happened to your other "pure bred" german shepherd and his ears? the one with the reverse mask? did you tape his ears too?


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pistol said:


> How old is the pup? I see potential ear standing in my 6 1/2 pup I just don't know whether I should tape his ears again or just see what happens without taping it


Pup was about 7 weeks when the injury occurred. Here is a picture of her when we first got her.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> what ever happened to your other "pure bred" german shepherd and his ears? the one with the reverse mask? did you tape his ears too?


Like seriously what the **** are you talking about? On both posts your saying stupid stuff that you don't even know anything about, I only have 1 dog


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> what ever happened to your other "pure bred" german shepherd and his ears? the one with the reverse mask? did you tape his ears too?


Just gtfo cause everything you try to get me on is just completely wrong and you have no idea wth your talking about


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Pistol said:


> Just gtfo cause everything you try to get me on is just completely wrong and you have no idea wth your talking about


Excuse me? There is no reason to be rude and vulgar! It was a simple question, I thought you had had two dogs as you have several threads on ears, and I thought it was you who had posted about a gsd with floppy ears with a reverse mask. And I have never given you any advice other than pointing out my opinion about you not taking your dog to the vet, so I dont know what you think Im wrong about. So I dont know what your problem is but you better check your attitude, because it wont get you very far!


----------

